# Router Table Suggestions for $300 or less?



## GFOviedo (Nov 3, 2016)

I was going to buy the Grizzly T10432 router table, but after reading some reviews, it seems to have some level issues. So, I was thinking now of buying the Kreg PRS2100 router table. However, that doesn't really leave me much $$$ to buy a more powerful router.

Right now, I am using a Ridgid R24012, which is pretty much a hand held router. I was thinking of possible buying a Dewalt DW618 or Porter Cable 892 to keep it attached to the router table. I have had many good suggestions before on this forum. So, I was wondering what would you guys recommend prior to me buying anything.

I am also keeping my eye on Craigslist. Thank for any suggestions.


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2015)

If you are looking at the Kreg as far too expensive consider the Bosch RA1171. Seems to be a fairly priced unit. If I hadn't made a router table (with a bench dog plate) and also tracked down a Craftsman router table extension for my table saw, that is the one I was going to buy.

I have a Dewalt dw618 for the table I made. I have used it some. Seems to work well enough. To be honest, I haven't done enough work with it to really give an evaluation. I also have a Craftsman router in the table saw extension and have used it a couple times with a round over bit.

All I can say is if you are budget strapped, reassess and buy what you can afford. If you are looking at the Kreg table and can afford it yet little more, I still think you can look at the entire purchase and still get some usable and functional equipment for right around that price point.

Good luck whatever you decide.


----------



## GFOviedo (Nov 3, 2016)

My wife sold my 3 HP router a month ago because I never used it. Now, I'm buying a router table, I don't think my current hand held router will be able to tackle continuous and heavy use to make picture frames. 

I was looking at the Bosch router table, and the only thing that concerns me is the fence system. I'm not sure how secured it will be. 

I might just start selling some of my home theater equipment so I can buy a better router table and router. 

Thanks.


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2015)

Is making your own table not an option?


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

subroc said:


> Is making your own table not an option?


I second this, roll your own and you'll have a better table for a lot less money


----------



## GFOviedo (Nov 3, 2016)

subroc said:


> Is making your own table not an option?





epicfail48 said:


> I second this, roll your own and you'll have a better table for a lot less money


I've been looking online for free plans to make one, but so far I haven't found any simple and decent ones. I'm afraid of buying the materials and messing it up.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Great advice to build your own router table, and many videos are available on line if you type in "build router tables". Also some shop/router books are out there that have EZ ideas/plans for router tables and accessories at a reasonable cost. As for "messing up" - we all do it, but unless you are building your table from very expensive rare material, it is only wood! Some mess ups can be repaired/replaced, and you will have learned in the process. Be safe.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

GFOviedo said:


> I've been looking online for free plans to make one, but so far I haven't found any simple and decent ones. I'm afraid of buying the materials and messing it up.


Its really a hard project to mess up, all a router table really boils down to is a flat top to bolt the router to, possibly with provisions for a fence, and the materials are all dirt cheap. Making your own lift is a little more involved, but still not prohibitively difficult. I can't recommend any particular plans, but I would recommend looking around to see if anything catches your fancy


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*3 levels of router tables*

You got your basic, plywood or particle board with the router mounted and a hole for the bits:









Then you can have a router mounting plate with inserts for different size bits. The inserts are difficult to "shop build" and they lock in so it's a worthwhile investment. Plates are cheap enough to step up for the advantages of removing them for easy bit changes:










Finally, you can get a router lift that includes the mounting plate and the inserts and will raise or lower from the top surface for easy height and bit changes. This is the ultimate setup and is over the budget, just so you know:










I would say, you can get to the center option for around $300.00, maybe less. Rockler and www.ptreeusa are sources I use for router plates, inserts, and accessories.


----------



## GFOviedo (Nov 3, 2016)

woodnthings said:


> You got your basic, plywood or particle board with the router mounted and a hole for the bits:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pics and suggestions. I will be working on making my own router table first. Thanks again.


----------



## TTOKC (Nov 10, 2016)

I have gone through several different options on router tables. I needed to make several duplicate Christmas decorations for my wife a few years ago so I made this and then used it for a long time.










The top is two pieces of 1/2 inch plywood glued together with a hole in the top. The craftsman has a small about of adjustability but just enough to fine tune the depth of the bit. The majority of my router work is to round or chamfer edges to I don't need a fence that often.


Then I decided that I was going to build a router lift into my table saw cabinet. I bought a router plate on craigslist and bought plans from stumpy nubs website for a DIY router lift. Then I found a local woodworker selling a bunch of his tools, he wanted $500 for this router table. 










I knew priced new the Incra fence was $300+, the router lift is 300+ and the 3.5 HP router is 300+. Not to mention the T-track, on/off switch and the actual table and wheels. I offered $450 and we settled on $475.


But it was a case of buying it because it was a good deal but not really being able to use it. I don't have space for a separate free standing router table and the incra positioner with a drawer full of box joint and dovetail patterns is way more fence than I will ever need. 


I took the router and on/off switch from the table and sold the table with the lift and fence on craigslist for $400. S basically bought a monster router and switch for $75. 


I did finally build my table saw cabinet and bought the woodpecker lift on sale at wood craft instead of building my own. 










I still use it for mostly edges but am going to build a fence that will ride on the table saw fence with some dust collection built in. 


Don't know if that helps you any. If I were you I would splurge on a good router and lift and then build the table to the size and shape that fits your needs.


TT


----------



## GFOviedo (Nov 3, 2016)

TTOKC said:


> I have gone through several different options on router tables. I needed to make several duplicate Christmas decorations for my wife a few years ago so I made this and then used it for a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing. I am going to build a benchtop router table for now and go from there.


----------



## dbenney (Mar 16, 2017)

Keep your eyes ON Cl... I just got a Rockler router table with a lift and several different plates and stand for $340

Sent from my Galaxy S7 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## tewitt1949 (Nov 26, 2013)

Lot of table options here.

https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=woodsmith+router+table+plans&*


----------



## routerrick (Jan 15, 2020)

Curious what your thoughts are on the best router table suggestions a couple years later (since this thread is on the older side)? Would you guys recommend one of the Kreg or Bosch tables mentioned above? Looks like both are still available, or go the build your own route? Was looking at some of the advice on this site: (link removed) they seem to like the Kreg tables. I don't mind spending a little, but also like the idea of a DIY table to maybe spend on a higher quality router.


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

Not that difficult to make your own. 2 layers of 3/4 MDF and laminate on both sides will make a very nice, heavy and stable top.

That said, laminate is not cheap either!

Anyone care to guess what wood this is?


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

DrRobert said:


> Not that difficult to make your own. 2 layers of 3/4 MDF and laminate on both sides will make a very nice, heavy and stable top.
> 
> That said, laminate is not cheap either!
> 
> Anyone care to guess what wood this is?


I'll bite:
* Black and white ebony? Rare, expensive, not likely, but I saw a desk made from it once. 
* Walnut with a lot of sapwood?

Whatever it is, it looks stunning. Nicely made!


----------



## MaintenanceMan (Jun 25, 2010)

DrRobert said:


> Anyone care to guess what wood this is?



[Jeopardy=] What is Persimmon? [/Jeopardy]


----------



## mjadams61 (Jan 1, 2016)

Here is the one I built. 2 pieces of 32"x26" baltic birch. Sanded plywood I had laying around for the fence and poplor for the fence. The tracks and track kit from MCLS, porter cable 2 1/4hp and a jess-um lift and for a stand workmate 225.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

GFOviedo said:


> I was going to buy the Grizzly T10432 router table, but after reading some reviews, it seems to have some level issues. So, I was thinking now of buying the Kreg PRS2100 router table. However, that doesn't really leave me much $$$ to buy a more powerful router.
> 
> Right now, I am using a Ridgid R24012, which is pretty much a hand held router. I was thinking of possible buying a Dewalt DW618 or Porter Cable 892 to keep it attached to the router table. I have had many good suggestions before on this forum. So, I was wondering what would you guys recommend prior to me buying anything.
> 
> I am also keeping my eye on Craigslist. Thank for any suggestions.


I would rather put my money into a great router table setup to start with than go with an ok setup and never be happy. I can't tell you what's better out there for a good table but if you keep your eyes open at pawn shops router come cheap sonetimes....


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

I guess I was lucky, I was doing woodworking for a living before the internet, I did not not know my 3/4 HP, 1/4" shank Black and Decker routers were not capable of doing any real work.

As for tables with a budget of $300, I had several of those B&D routers in tables set up for specific tasks, probably didn't spend more than $3.00 on any one of them.

Big new tools are great if one can afford the bragging rights, others just want to have some fun making sawdust without getting a second mortgage on their home.


----------



## justdraftn (Feb 20, 2019)

I built my own "table". It was easy. Cheap.
Clamps to the bench top in a few seconds.
Has a fence and dust port. Works very well.
I make trim. Got a slot cutter to do biscuits.
Use it to flush cut the edges for doing inlay.
Comes off the bench in a few seconds and goes away.
It's too easy.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

FrankC said:


> I guess I was lucky, I was doing woodworking for a living before the internet, I did not not know my 3/4 HP, 1/4" shank Black and Decker routers were not capable of doing any real work.
> 
> As for tables with a budget of $300, I had several of those B&D routers in tables set up for specific tasks, probably didn't spend more than $3.00 on any one of them.
> 
> Big new tools are great if one can afford the bragging rights, others just want to have some fun making sawdust without getting a second mortgage on their home.


I have a Black and Decker router with a light I've used for many years. The 1/4 shank and light are perfect for round overs on all the cabinet boxes... I think they put lights on a few these days.....


----------



## littleboss (Nov 6, 2019)

GFOviedo said:


> I've been looking online for free plans to make one, but so far I haven't found any simple and decent ones. I'm afraid of buying the materials and messing it up.


Better to learn on a router table built with plywood or MDF than to buy a router table and learn on expensive hardwood. My first ww project was a router table. It was MDF and was screwed together. The top was two layers of MDF glued together with laminate on top. The hole I cut for the router plate wasn't perfect so I filled in around it with Bondo. I still have it. Some day I will make a new "perfect" top for it


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

DrRobert said:


> [...] Anyone care to guess what wood this is?


I am still waiting for the big reveal.


----------



## PA WOODCHUCK (Feb 11, 2018)

I'm looking into one also, presently thinking buying the table with fence, etc along with height adjustable lift. Since my Jet TS has rails extend Would make some way of quick mounting for installing/removing. Wondering if I can live without top adjustable lift?


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

PA WOODCHUCK said:


> I'm looking into one also, presently thinking buying the table with fence, etc along with height adjustable lift. Since my Jet TS has rails extend Would make some way of quick mounting for installing/removing. Wondering if I can live without top adjustable lift?


Some routers can be adjusted from the top. They have a special hole in the base plate that leads to the adjustment screw. You insert a crank through the top into the hole and adjust the router height. It is not as precise as a router lift, but it may suffice for your needs.

The Porter-Cable 892 (890 series) mid-size router has the top adjustment feature. Bosch makes routers with it as well. I do not know about other manufacturers or specific models, but it is something you can think about and research.


----------



## GFOviedo (Nov 3, 2016)

I haven’t been on here for a while. I ended up buying a Bosh RA1171 and Hitachi M12VC router for $120. Both units looks brand new. The guy selling was going through a divorce and sold all of his woodworking tools. Someone else got lucky and bought his table saw for $300. So far the router table works okay. I’ve had to tweak the aluminum plate since it doesn’t fit flush. The router is okay. 

I’m thinking of possibly switching the aluminum plate and router for something that I can adjust the height through the top, but that’s not going to happen any times soon.


----------



## scarlettpenelope (Feb 12, 2021)

Hello
Great advice for building your own router table, and if you type in "build router tables" several videos are available online. There are also several shop/router books out there that have EZ plans at a fair rate for router tables and accessories. "We all do it as far as "messing up" is concerned, but unless you build your table from really expensive rare material, It's just wood! Any screw-ups can be repaired/replaced, and you would have improved in the process. Securely be. if you still want to buy online I will suggest Woodpeckers Precision Woodworking Tools AITRITON Router Mounting Plate.


----------

